

A history of BitTorrent (Infographic) - wherespaul
http://mozy.com/infographics/a-history-of-bittorrent

======
aw3c2
BIG BOLD LETTERS AND NUMBERS WITH OVER-"ACCURATE" SUMS LIKE 12341324.234!

That could not be less easy to read both from the visuals and the actual text.
And the typography is so bad, just look at the Ts in the first "BITTORRENT".
Isohunt is a search engine, not a tracker.

This is the worst kind of attention whoring ("Infographic! Bittorrent!") and
gives me a bad impression of Mozy.

------
mahmud
I remember attempting to make a torrent of the then newly released Slackware
8.0 ISO, almost within a few days of bittorent's release.

It took another year before you could find enough content to use it though.
eDonkey had all the good materials, but people were moving over to KaZaa. I
think Bittorent took off after people got tired of moding KaZaa and removing
the spyware; KaZaa-Lite worked until ~2003, but after that bittorent took
over.

~~~
cilantro
Anyone else remember when the official bittorrent site had "THERE IS NO PORN
HERE (ANYMORE)" or something to that effect splashed across the top of the
page?

------
ramchip
The infographic says that Mininova has less users and visits than The Pirate
Bay, yet Mininova is the 108th most popular website and TPB is the 109th. How
is that?

~~~
duarte
I guess the pirate bay gets less page views - probably because it's a more
usable site.

------
a-priori
That has to be the least informative 'infographic' I've ever seen.

~~~
martythemaniak
This should be upvoted as an example of how not to present information.

------
ique
I was really hoping to see more about the legal applications of BitTorrent,
all that pirating information is old (probably inaccurate) and in my opinion
not interesting.

A history of BitTorrent should involve how it was developed, how it has
changed since it's release and what kind of application it sees, not only the
pirating (and WoW) application.

------
cmelbye
For another example of an interesting legal use of BitTorrent, see murder,
Twitter's Ruby library for deployments using BitTorrent:
<http://github.com/lg/murder>

------
chaosmachine
It's amazing how many industries can be disrupted by a single person creating
a new protocol.

